

Ask HN: Would you use a trial work jobs site? - marcell

I want to get some feedback on a startup idea. Currently as an engineer, if you switch jobs you are taking a bit of a risk, since you might not like the new work environment. Maybe the code quality is bad, or you don&#x27;t like the project. So to solve this, the idea is to make a site where companies post paid trial projects. This let&#x27;s engineers try out working for companies before leaving their job, and companies get some more signal as well.<p>Would you (as a company or an engineer) use a site like this? Why or why not?
======
gus_massa
Many companies have a standard "non-compete" and "all-your-work-is-our" in the
contracts, so it may be illegal (or at least problematic) to work for another
company while you still have the old job.

------
devcheese
I would definitely use this as a user looking to find a job.

I've had employers think I was full of it because they see a ton of different
skills and not a lot of work history on my resume. But I know if I can get
them to hire me they would be impressed with my abilities.

If I can work and complete tasks before even getting hired, I feel like I
would be able to get hired more easily.

